# drying / curing in cold



## chrome9k (Nov 2, 2008)

wut is the safest coolest temp to dry in... 

is too cold... bad?


----------



## veedubkid (Nov 2, 2008)

From my understanding 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit is optimal. Anyone else?


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 2, 2008)

yea from my experience, which isnt much 75 degrees is good. hey everyone


----------



## pacman123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Stay below 75, and cooler temps are fine as long as there isn't too much moisture in the air. Mid 50's and up


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 2, 2008)

Just cure in your house? Alot easier to manage the temp/humid


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

yeh cold shouldn't really affect it that much but it will dry faster between the 70-80 degrees. 
where are u trying dry u're plants?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Nov 2, 2008)

ive recently found out that drying in a slightly cooler spot produces a faster drying time, and it doesnt affect the potency or anything, just be careful to have a _slight_ breeze, nothing too strong or it will dry out too quick.
it took my buds exactly 5 days to dry out, and I have it all jarred now.

the cooler temps are actually encouraged while curing, many people store the curing buds in deep freezers once all the moisture is gone from the buds.

ive had my buds curing in lower temps, and so far I havent noticed any difference in potency, only taste and a smoother smoke


once I harvest, I hang my buds inside of a cardboard box, and I leave the top open, I set it in a corner of my bedroom and keep my window open, temps have gotten as low as 40*F around here, we recently started seeing snow and hail, so its been pretty chilly but my buds did great.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> ive recently found out that drying in a slightly cooler spot produces a faster drying time, and it doesnt affect the potency or anything, just be careful to have a _slight_ breeze, nothing too strong or it will dry out too quick.
> it took my buds exactly 5 days to dry out, and I have it all jarred now.
> 
> the cooler temps are actually encouraged while curing, many people store the curing buds in deep freezers once all the moisture is gone from the buds.
> ...


huh interesting i never did actually try with cooler temps maybe 4 the next outdoor grow 

i put mine in a walkin closet abt bout 72-75 degrees with a fan indirectly blowing on them, but hopefully i ca make a bud dryer so i dnt have 2 do that anymore and risk mold lol


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Nov 2, 2008)

Im drying mine in 60 degree temp are less and the smell keeps to the buds in my opinion,fast drying pulls all the taste out cause of high temps and direct wind blowing on them is no good!Keep it cool and you will like your results,if you do happen to pull alittle to early which is very easy on deciding,put in a paper bag to help drawl out xtra moisture and i do it even if there fine just a good step i always use right before curing,get a 2 gallon bag and roll down the top and leave open on to of something making sure not on floor...good luck


----------



## pacman123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just took my first sample from what I have had drying for about 4 days in about 60 degree temps. Just a small pinch of a popcorn bud, enough for one good bong rip and WOW! It hit me right away, and then keppt getting more and more intense. I harvested at the PERFECT time! Mostly head high, tons of energy but just the right amount of body love! Best bud I've ever smoked! And it tasted nice and mellow/smooth with a touch of fruit. I'm hoping it just continues to improve while I cure it. It's drying in an 18 gallon rubbermaid. I have a 78cfm PC fan exhausting air from the box. There are about twenty-5 half inch holes lining the bottom and the lid is half open at the rear. That kept VERY gently whisper of air entering the box to keep air movement over the buds with out being forcefull like with a fan blowing on them. It also helpsThey are just to the stage of feeling crisp on the outside, so I may paper bag it for a few hours and throw into jars.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

pacman123 said:


> I just took my first sample from what I have had drying for about 4 days in about 60 degree temps. Just a small pinch of a popcorn bud, enough for one good bong rip and WOW! It hit me right away, and then keppt getting more and more intense. I harvested at the PERFECT time! Mostly head high, tons of energy but just the right amount of body love! Best bud I've ever smoked! And it tasted nice and mellow/smooth with a touch of fruit. I'm hoping it just continues to improve while I cure it. It's drying in an 18 gallon rubbermaid. I have a 78cfm PC fan exhausting air from the box. There are about twenty-5 half inch holes lining the bottom and the lid is half open at the rear. That kept VERY gently whisper of air entering the box to keep air movement over the buds with out being forcefull like with a fan blowing on them. It also helpsThey are just to the stage of feeling crisp on the outside, so I may paper bag it for a few hours and throw into jars.


good 4 u man was it a bagseed or did u know the strai or clone?
what kind of weed was the seed fro if it was bagseed?


----------



## pacman123 (Nov 2, 2008)

It was a LR #2 crossed with a BC Mango. It stayed compact, and I LST'd to keep it uniform under the HPS. I have one more that is finishing slower, but is about 50% larger than this one was. Check out the pics in my other thread!


Lowryder #2/BC Mango


----------



## chrome9k (Nov 2, 2008)

if it completely necessary to have a fan... 

i dont have a fan as of right now... would i be able to get away with burping the area or leaving a side of a box open instead of a fan actually pulling air?

also... could i get away with just paper bagging the buds instead of hanging?


----------



## pacman123 (Nov 2, 2008)

chrome9k said:


> if it completely necessary to have a fan...
> 
> i dont have a fan as of right now... would i be able to get away with burping the area or leaving a side of a box open instead of a fan actually pulling air?
> 
> also... could i get away with just paper bagging the buds instead of hanging?


You need air movement at first, so dont paper bag until they've hung a bit. You don't need a fan. just an open space. A cardboard box with holes in it is a tried and true method. When you do, if you do, go into paper bags, rotate the buds once a day to prevent getting too wet or too dry on one side!


----------



## chrome9k (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks. shud the branches snap completely in half or a little wetter than that before bags


----------



## pacman123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Personal preference. I like the idea that they fold but wont snap.


----------



## westy9992011 (May 20, 2013)

Just trying mine in shed its about 55 to 65 degrees hanged hole plant lets wait and see my other easy ryder is still going for some reason but all looks good thanks for advice been worried about temps


----------



## greenhousegreg (Nov 4, 2013)

chrome9k said:


> wut is the safest coolest temp to dry in...
> 
> is too cold... bad?


I read through all the posts in this thread and don't really see any definite answers backed up by scientific facts. There are some good ideas but none really authoritative. Here are my thoughts after curing in my cold cellar which is about 40 degrees F:
1. The colder the air, the dryer the air. Colder temps are better for preventing mold from growing because mold doesn't grow well in the cold, and it needs moisture. Btw, I saved the buds I trimmed from my Kush plants that had mold on them (wet outdoor conditions) and dried them for a couple hours in a food dehydrator, then cured them for a month. Just one little bud got me really high, so don't throw them out cause of a little mold; just cure them separate from the rest. Some species of (black) aspergillus molds are toxic and can make you sick if injested in sufficient quantities but the white mold that grows on buds is harmless. 
2. Does the curing process work better with a little more warmth? Maybe. Does anyone KNOW? I don't think so. I think it probably just happens slower in colder conditions. The slower the curing process, the longer it has to do the chemical conversion that create the cannabinoids.


----------



## HawHaw (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd like to get in on this.
I'm just starting to dry my plants, and I've been a little concerned about temperatures and humidity. I'm drying in a room in a trailer/caravan, with thin walls, and at the minute temps are down to 40f/5c at night, and humidity in the drying room is around 50-75%. I had them hung up for the past 5 days, and I have transferred them to a cardboard box strung up at the top so they are suspended in the box.
I can't take them in the house to dry as they will stink and there are tiny child noses in the house.
I'm glad to see that greenhousegreg had success drying at 40f in his cellar.
Greg, do you mind me asking what the humidity was in your cellar?
And further, any suggestions, opinions or advice is appreciated.


----------



## HawHaw (Nov 9, 2013)

Bump.

Does anyone know the temps where mold can take hold, or more importantly, the temps below which mold cannot propogate?
If we could establish that mold takes hold above a certain temperature, we could reasonably hazard a higer RH level as long as the temperature is low enough to prevent mold, thus resulting in a more gradual smooth dry?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Nov 25, 2013)

Mold can grow anywhere between 34 and 98 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Has anyone noticed that the plant gets stickier when hung in a cold place compared to a warm place while drying? I normally hang in my veg room at 75 ish degrees and 35 ish humidity. I chopped and hung a plant from the rafters in my garage temporarily (35-45 degrees). Temporarily turned into 5 days and when I went to trim it, it was way stickier than any of the plants that are hung inside.

Just wondering if the cooler temps changes the sugars.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Nov 26, 2013)

You should aim for 60°F-65°F and 55% - 65% RH.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 27, 2013)

mold likes cool and moist. better to warm the room up. a cool room will prolong the process.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 25, 2015)

People are talking here about a process that is above freezing for dried buds but suppose someone tried fresh buds in a frozen area where the buds can freeze and the RH is actually low:45-60% or even lower? This would not really speed up a drying process but rather enable a process that is not often seen or spoken about. Most of us are either drying in our bathrooms or another dry room where temps are steady but about an average room temp:60-70 degrees. But not when the temp is maybe 20 degrees or below and very dry outside. Tell me someone hasn't done this in alaska to try their weed in the morning after an overnight exposure to that!

I doubt this would need a jar but perhaps some stoneware or a surface that is less likely to frost up in case the curing pot does raise the RH? This may take even longer as a cure method but if someone were patient, had the time to make sure they could keep their pot in relatively constant conditions, might yield something like this? Think about how meat is cured in a
Huge freezer, it becomes dried along the outside and then the butcher carefully cuts these decadent slices of meat with even marbling of fat that makes you wish you could grill it where you stand? The meat is still juicy but it no longer holds blood. I believe pot can be cured very well the exact same way with just further attention to keep things constant and careful to move cured pot from a RH that may be higher in a warm area.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 25, 2015)

I live in tx..
And this thread is old


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry but I was searching cold cure and this was the latest thread I could find on it. You think it isn't worth reviving a thread for some introspective?


----------



## Hashman0042 (Nov 29, 2017)

I live in Ohio and this time of year is crazy weather. 60f during day and 30s at night. Have my dry rack in none heated garage right outside my grow room. Never had any issues yet (knock on wood).


----------



## john wishmyer (Dec 16, 2017)

i cant control my temps very well wondering if temp 70 n RH 39% is fine best i can do


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 17, 2017)

john wishmyer said:


> i cant control my temps very well wondering if temp 70 n RH 39% is fine best i can do


Too dry.

I sealed up my closet yesterday and gonna put a humidifier in there on a humidity controller


----------



## Nugget1234 (Oct 13, 2019)

Cooler temperatures are optimal if you want a better smoke.
You have to bear in mind that any smell coming from your harvested bud is basically terpenes that are volatilising (kind of like evaporating) which ultimately means that the finished product is losing taste and potency.
Optimal temperatures and humidity you should aim for is 55-68f and relative humidity around 50-60%. This should be done in a dark place with no horticulture lights and no air being blown directly onto the buds. A little air circulation is good, but not blowing directly onto the buds as mentioned above. 

I get why some people blast them with heat and air, it means mould is less likely, but whichever route you go down I guess is specific to your own needs. For best quality, low temps are best.

You should always harvest at the very end of a lights out cycle. This is because THC and terpene production continues though the night while not being blasted and volatilising with lights just before you chop. I usually cut her down after 24 hours darkness just to shock her into making just a little more aroma and THC. Any more time than this is pointless as your lady only has so much energy reserved for night time until she starts to cannibalise herself in order to survive.

I also wet trim as tightly as possible as soon as she’s chopped down, I find you get a smoother smoke when she’s cured as there is less chlorophyll that hasn’t decomposed properly in the buds. You’re also less likely to get mould issues as you’re essentially removing moisture from your drying area.
When I snap buds I want a bit of string still, don’t want it to completely snap. Remember it’s easier to dry more, but much more difficult to rehydrate properly if over dried.

Cures in 1 quart/1litre jars are best with RH around 50-60% for 3 weeks minimum. 

Daily burps week 1
Every other day week 2
Twice only in week 3
Once a week for 3 weeks


----------



## tikifire420 (Oct 13, 2019)

nothing ever hurt at 70 degree F.


----------



## Nugget1234 (Oct 13, 2019)

tikifire420 said:


> nothing ever hurt at 70 degree F.


Cannabinoids start to volatilise at 70, it doesn’t hurt much but below 68 is optimal... not that your life has to depend on it


----------



## LinguaPeel (Oct 13, 2019)

Nugget1234 said:


> Cooler temperatures are optimal if you want a better smoke.
> You have to bear in mind that any smell coming from your harvested bud is basically terpenes that are volatilising (kind of like evaporating) which ultimately means that the finished product is losing taste and potency.


This statement only applies to hydro store weed.

Traditional/natural/real/bio bud keeps producing more and more smells and flavors that get locked into the bud itself at harvest, and it does it with conditions favorable to the microbes in the plant tissue. Very few of the developed flavors in properly grown bio bud are terpenes. (i say properly grown because store-ganic weed is a joke, usually smells like actinomyces and butyrate. And tastes like unsweetened driftwood tea)

Two different animals and no one who figures out the magic of the latter ever fucks with the former again. It's like if you were raised by homos and you thought man ass was all there was, then you discover pussy one day.


----------



## rbhawk (Dec 27, 2019)

HawHaw said:


> I'd like to get in on this.
> I'm just starting to dry my plants, and I've been a little concerned about temperatures and humidity. I'm drying in a room in a trailer/caravan, with thin walls, and at the minute temps are down to 40f/5c at night, and humidity in the drying room is around 50-75%. I had them hung up for the past 5 days, and I have transferred them to a cardboard box strung up at the top so they are suspended in the box.
> I can't take them in the house to dry as they will stink and there are tiny child noses in the house.
> I'm glad to see that greenhousegreg had success drying at 40f in his cellar.
> ...


I was on a forum a few weeks ago on drying and curing and the refridgerator came into the play. Most certainly at temps around 40 degree with around 30% humidity. While others laughed about it, I decide to remove all but one shelf hang the bud and use a very small ocilating fan in the bottom- the air it seemed to me would circulate without problem-mold would be staved off due to cooler temps, and humidity would be low and allow it to dry- it did, not that much faster than hanging in warmer weather, but dry it did, its pretty amazing how well it kept the color, and aroma. It worked in a pinch-while this is no means a solution for a large grow- it is a great way to get the job done.


----------



## Nugget1234 (Jan 5, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> This statement only applies to hydro store weed.
> 
> Traditional/natural/real/bio bud keeps producing more and more smells and flavors that get locked into the bud itself at harvest, and it does it with conditions favorable to the microbes in the plant tissue. Very few of the developed flavors in properly grown bio bud are terpenes. (i say properly grown because store-ganic weed is a joke, usually smells like actinomyces and butyrate. And tastes like unsweetened driftwood tea)
> 
> Two different animals and no one who figures out the magic of the latter ever fucks with the former again. It's like if you were raised by homos and you thought man ass was all there was, then you discover pussy one day.


I think you have to elaborate a little here... if I chucked the worlds best buds on planet Mercury, I’m not gonna end up with good weed... Regardless of quality at harvest, surely some kind of good process when it comes to drying and curing is good either way? You wouldn’t service your Porsche at a back street garage. You’d take it to a certified dealer... To me, it’s the same with bud, stick to a disciplined/controlled process at the end for consistent results, and tweak accordingly.
The shit I said earlier isn’t stuff I have made up, it’s mostly regurgitated from a professor at a college who teaches horticulture and farming. And also happens to be a home pot grower. I’ll happily share his website with anyone who wants it...


----------



## Nugget1234 (Jan 5, 2020)

rbhawk said:


> I was on a forum a few weeks ago on drying and curing and the refridgerator came into the play. Most certainly at temps around 40 degree with around 30% humidity. While others laughed about it, I decide to remove all but one shelf hang the bud and use a very small ocilating fan in the bottom- the air it seemed to me would circulate without problem-mold would be staved off due to cooler temps, and humidity would be low and allow it to dry- it did, not that much faster than hanging in warmer weather, but dry it did, its pretty amazing how well it kept the color, and aroma. It worked in a pinch-while this is no means a solution for a large grow- it is a great way to get the job done.


Sounds cool mate, did you have any side by side comparisons from the same crop? Fridge vs normal dry room?

I hear some people freeze dry their bud these days, but those machines are pretty expensive.


----------



## gonger (Feb 11, 2020)

Good to see threads with this much history still rolling. Cheers to all of you for keeping it alive, the conversation is real. 

I'm debating my situation and stumbled on this thread. Probably a few days to a week from harvest. My dry area will be my tent with exhaust still running. Humidity is around 43-47% but also depends on the very sporadic weather here. Temps are 50-mid 50s. Think it's probably not a bad spot but wondering if my RH will be an issue since I'm seeing a lot of 50-60% here. Any thoughts? Don't really want to run humidifier and risk mould growing if the humidifier can't keep it exact.


----------



## Nugget1234 (Feb 15, 2020)

gonger said:


> Good to see threads with this much history still rolling. Cheers to all of you for keeping it alive, the conversation is real.
> 
> I'm debating my situation and stumbled on this thread. Probably a few days to a week from harvest. My dry area will be my tent with exhaust still running. Humidity is around 43-47% but also depends on the very sporadic weather here. Temps are 50-mid 50s. Think it's probably not a bad spot but wondering if my RH will be an issue since I'm seeing a lot of 50-60% here. Any thoughts? Don't really want to run humidifier and risk mould growing if the humidifier can't keep it exact.


Lower RH won't be an issue, 50 - 60 is optimal but don't kill yourself trying to get to that level. Handle your buds with sterile gloves, and clean your trimmers with pure alcohol. Better to be safe than sorry. If you can't get the RH up easily, try slowing down your exhaust fan (if you can) and make sure no fans are blowing directly onto your flowers. I think you are right in not adding a humidifier, its pretty difficult to humidify the air evenly anyway. 

The main factor that is going to kill taste, is if you over-dry before putting into jars, buds still need that moisture for chlorophyll break down. Good luck with your chop... My next one is due in a couple weeks too


----------



## spek9 (Feb 15, 2020)

gonger said:


> Good to see threads with this much history still rolling. Cheers to all of you for keeping it alive, the conversation is real.
> 
> I'm debating my situation and stumbled on this thread. Probably a few days to a week from harvest. My dry area will be my tent with exhaust still running. Humidity is around 43-47% but also depends on the very sporadic weather here. Temps are 50-mid 50s. Think it's probably not a bad spot but wondering if my RH will be an issue since I'm seeing a lot of 50-60% here. Any thoughts? Don't really want to run humidifier and risk mould growing if the humidifier can't keep it exact.


If your humidity is ridiculously low, just dry with the fan leaves still attached. The plant will use the moisture in the leaves as it dries.

I dry in my basement, which is a consistent 52-54F, between 35-45% RH. I hang dry the stems after trimming. The cooler temperatures slow down the rate of drying, and I've found it makes up a bit for the lack of humidity.


----------



## Sucassa (Aug 12, 2020)

*This is all rather entertaining to read. it seems the real question isnt being addressed too well. 
I personally cure my bud in my mini fridge inside of some oatmeal cookie boxes. Everyday just give em a shake/roll around to break up the buds that are resting on eachother and bam close up the fridge and wait.
This dry/cure method is known as the Lotus Dry Cure method. I highly highly recommend reading up on this.

as for mold, lotus dry is idiotproof.. The buds really for some reason wont mold in the fridge, even though the drying process is prolonged.(2weeks).

I Actually did multiple tests with grows where id dry it in the fridge on harvest day and also left half of my crop in the grow tent with fans and my exhaust. (22degrees C, and 61%humidity) the stuff from the tent ended up tasting like every other flavorless weed out there.. it still gets you high but kiss your terps goodbye.When i smoked the fridge dry stuff omg the flavor hit me like my first sip of fruitopia on a summer day. 

dont believe me try it out.

ALSO MAKE SURE THERES NO GROSS ASS FOOD OR OPEN SAUCES IN YOUR FRIDGE. I personally will peel an orange every 2 days and throw it in my fridge aswell to keep the citrusy smells inside and yes it does make your weed taste a little more citrus.

thanks for reading.*


----------



## trinketswittrichs (Sep 28, 2020)

here is a thread on the above method hmmm i need a fridge https://www.420magazine.com/community/threads/drziggys-low-and-slow-drying-maximizing-your-harvest.366783/page-17


----------



## Love2Burn (Nov 11, 2020)

veedubkid said:


> From my understanding 60-70 degrees Fahrenheit is optimal. Anyone else?


Keep the temp above 32 degrees F and below 77 degrees F... the ideal temp is 68 degrees F with a 62% RH during the cure process..
you just don’t want it to freeze because obviously the tri comes become brittle and will break off. Any questions just haller at me!


----------



## trinketswittrichs (Dec 9, 2020)

THANKS ,IT TURNED OUT PRETTY GOOD, FOR A RANDOM SEED, I FOUND IN AN OZ....NEXT SEASON I HAVE SOME GOODIES SAVED UP AND PLAN ON TRYING SOME AUTOS .THIS YEAR IM DOING IT RIGHT GONNA CHECK MY PH AND MAKE MY OWN NUTES UP..BUT THANKS FOR THE REPLY


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 24, 2020)

Freezer drying and curing is possible. Lay buds in cardboard boxes in "frost-free" freezer. Usually chest freezers are not frost-free. It has a fan extracting any humidity from freezer. You can cut, trim and into freezer.

Start at page 51. (Maybe take info and bring to RIU ?)






Finish drying my bud in the freezer in my kitchen?!?


Great post Great post Wow I read this entire post. Great information. I can’t wait to try this out. Have a few months till next harvest. On Day 3 of flowering. I plan on doing two comparisons. One is to hang out to dry for a few days till outside of bud crisp and then freeze in brown paper...



www.icmag.com


----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 2, 2021)

Very interesting read. 
I'm drying a batch now. 
Walk in closet
60 to 65 F
45 to 50 humidity
I actually put my h2o for my plants in the closet to raise the humidity to that. 

I did hear on a show the other day that cold drying and curing helps keep poientcy higher. 

I do see that the color of the bud isn't changing color as much as a higher temp dry.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jan 6, 2021)

Will be drying this week in 0 C / 32 F in out building. Probably take 10 days.. just need to watch RH.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jan 12, 2021)

So it's been 5 days, temp avg is 0-4 Celsius (32-40f) with humidity starting at 75%. I went with mainly dry trim, but slowly trimming each day as i wanted to keep moisture/humidity below 70%. 2nd and 3rd day the humidity spiked due to drying of leaves with 85% humidity. I had oscillating fan on 24hrs. Forgot day 3 to turn fan on in shed, feared 90-100% humidity..nope..60%.. checked for mold.. none.. put fan back on and its steady at 64%. During winter harvest in outdoor rooms, probably better to wet trim if your area is humid like my area. Still have 5-10 days left for bigger bud. I am lucky as the strain has not much leaf mass so i am hoping final trimming will be easy.


----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 13, 2021)

Just harvested my other 2 plants. hanging in closet..... 46 % humidity..... and about 60 to 65 F. 
Unfortunately the buds on the one plant were light and airy....... I think it will be 4 days + to dry..... 
My last harvest was dry in 5 days..... jarred and measured 62% humidity in jar.... Bonus


----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 13, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> Just harvested my other 2 plants. hanging in closet..... 46 % humidity..... and about 60 to 65 F.
> Unfortunately the buds on the one plant were light and airy....... I think it will be 4 days + to dry.....
> My last harvest was dry in 5 days..... jarred and measured 62% humidity in jar.... Bonus


----------



## MyrceneDreams (Jan 21, 2021)

It's cool this threads been up so long I just made an account to chime in. So in my experience and I think this is proven. Drying to fast traps chlorophyll (green/hay/grass) taste and smell in the buds. Even a 7 day dry is too quick imo. You still get a harsh smoke with an off/dry taste. You want the stem to snap near the head of the cola with a few strings still attached so not a clean snap. This should be after 10-14 days hanging with sugar leaves still attached but big fan leaves snipped off. In order to dry this slow temps have to be between 55-60 f and an RH of 50-55%. Some people do whole plant hang drying when they are in dryer climates like CO. Cold and slow is the only way to get a top shelf product in the end. I've seen some fire get ruined by people drying incorrectly. I've guilty of it myself. Patience is key.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 22, 2021)

MyrceneDreams said:


> It's cool this threads been up so long I just made an account to chime in. So in my experience and I think this is proven. Drying to fast traps chlorophyll (green/hay/grass) taste and smell in the buds. Even a 7 day dry is too quick imo. You still get a harsh smoke with an off/dry taste. You want the stem to snap near the head of the cola with a few strings still attached so not a clean snap. This should be after 10-14 days hanging with sugar leaves still attached but big fan leaves snipped off. In order to dry this slow temps have to be between 55-60 f and an RH of 50-55%. Some people do whole plant hang drying when they are in dryer climates like CO. Cold and slow is the only way to get a top shelf product in the end. I've seen some fire get ruined by people drying incorrectly. I've guilty of it myself. Patience is key.


This is all true. I actually went with a 50 degree dry and 45% humidity. 

It took 3 weeks and 2 days. 

Came out phenomenal. I was playing with fire though allowing it to dry for that long. But I got away with it.


----------



## MyrceneDreams (Jan 22, 2021)

To add to my comment, once the chlorophyll is trapped its trapped. You cant get it out by putting it into a jar or trying to rehydrate the buds. There are ways of of extracting from the bud and using crc ect to filter out the chloro taste but that's another thread. Furthermore jarring the bud "too soon" with more moisture content than it needs to be sealed will create odd smelling musty/musky buds. Its not really talked about. There is a fine line between being able to jar and still needing another day of drying. If the stems not snapping don't jar it. Maybe a paper bag for a day before the jar. Bovada packs and those micro humidity meters are your friend in times of uncertainty


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jan 23, 2021)

My outdoor building has been stable with the weather gods helping. 5 celcius (41f) with 50%RH. Been hanging for 6 days.. Buds are great, slowly trimming leaves off now. Malawi is really sticky. Moving to cardboard boxes in 4-5 days.

I keep an eye on the hanging buds nightly.


----------



## Chenomac (Jan 27, 2021)

This my 1st time buti see this is a long thread with good apinions 
Im drying in my wardrobe with cardboard on 4 sides and top an bottom, i have a 4 inch fan that points at the side not the bud, the temp is between 18 at 22 an humidity is 50 to 60%, i just trim and hang today and the smell has gone and smells like dirt now. Is this ment to happen will the smell come back? I have 5 more plants to harvest in next week. But dont no whati doing wronge anyhelp would be great thanks oh its zittlez am growing and smelt lovly this morning before chop


----------



## MyrceneDreams (Jan 27, 2021)

Chenomac said:


> This my 1st time buti see this is a long thread with good apinions
> Im drying in my wardrobe with cardboard on 4 sides and top an bottom, i have a 4 inch fan that points at the side not the bud, the temp is between 18 at 22 an humidity is 50 to 60%, i just trim and hang today and the smell has gone and smells like dirt now. Is this ment to happen will the smell come back? I have 5 more plants to harvest in next week. But dont no whati doing wronge anyhelp would be great thanks oh its zittlez am growing and smelt lovly this morning before chop


----------



## MyrceneDreams (Jan 27, 2021)

Cardboard and 70 degrees f is too warm. It may have dried to fast. Does it smell like hay or like dried grass?


----------



## Chenomac (Jan 28, 2021)

MyrceneDreams said:


> Cardboard and 70 degrees f is too warm. It may have dried to fast. Does it smell like hay or like dried grass?


Yes it does it hadonly been inthere an hour and it


----------



## SisterMooo (Jan 28, 2021)

Chenomac said:


> Yes it does it hadonly been inthere an hour and it


A little wake and bake here?


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jan 28, 2021)

Dry trim, no wet trim. Cut down and take fan leaves only or you could remove fan leaves the night before cutting it.


----------



## Chenomac (Jan 28, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> A little wake and bake here?


. Whati ment to say was that it had only been in an hour befor it smelt the tenp is sitting at 28 7 and 57%HUM With a 4"fan blowing against the side not the bud, i stripped plants yestaday 3 days after 2nd flush watered them again now i leave in tent for a few days to dry out a bit before harvest, is this right


----------



## Chenomac (Jan 28, 2021)

Chenomac said:


> . Whati ment to say was that it had only been in an hour befor it smelt the tenp is sitting at 28 7 and 57%HUM With a 4"fan blowing against the side not the bud, i stripped plants yestaday 3 days after 2nd flush watered them again now i leave in tent for a few days to dry out a bit before harvest, is this right


18.7 not 28.7 haha 
sorry wake n bake in lockdown is needed haha


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 3, 2021)

My 1st plant took 20 days to dry in cold 40F (5 C) with 50% RH. Stable in jars at 60ish RH. 2nd plant has been hanging 14 days in same environment. Trimmed and put in big container..checked next day, 90% RH. Out they came and back into paper bags to remove moisture. They will probably take 7 days in paper bags. It has been slow but controlled..


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 7, 2021)

MyrceneDreams said:


> To add to my comment, once the chlorophyll is trapped its trapped. You cant get it out by putting it into a jar or trying to rehydrate the buds. There are ways of of extracting from the bud and using crc ect to filter out the chloro taste but that's another thread. Furthermore jarring the bud "too soon" with more moisture content than it needs to be sealed will create odd smelling musty/musky buds. Its not really talked about. There is a fine line between being able to jar and still needing another day of drying. If the stems not snapping don't jar it. Maybe a paper bag for a day before the jar. Bovada packs and those micro humidity meters are your friend in times of uncertainty


I'm probably like a lot of small growers who have limited space and resources to dedicate to controlled drying. Climate and weather play a huge role in my drying technique, but I hang, lay flat, use paper bags, and even use this little bc northern lights drying box I've had since I started growing and it works amazingly well too. I grow 4-5 different plants usually and harvest at different times but its still a pain rotating buds through whatever space I have lol. Glad to see another who isn't afraid to use paper bags and bovedas. Question: what is the "crc" you mentioned to filter out chlorophyll taste? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 7, 2021)

I like to use big cardboard boxes as well. Bc northern lights drying box? Never heard of it.

If you have a spare frost free freezer, they work great.


----------



## The Manipulator (Feb 7, 2021)

60-60


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Feb 8, 2021)

Weather in my corner of Oklahoma is 28 degrees rn and I'm currently drying in a broom closet right now so I have no insulation. I might add that I live in a house that isn't completely insulated (hunting cabin converted into house) so I'm wondering if the colder temps would hinder my cure. I'm still keeping 50%Rh but the temps concern me just a little bit


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 8, 2021)

Cold is not a problem. Add fan to move slow air and start taking leaves off day by day gradually. I have been drying in -2 to -8 (28-18 f) Celsius with no issues.. just takes longer.. after 2 weeks, paper bag it and take it inside if mold is showing. You must check daily as things can change quickly. I harvest a plant at a time. You should look the brown bag after 14-21 days. Use a hydrometer. 

Harvested 16oz dry over 3 weeks (2 plants). No mold at all. 

Keep trim and do qwiso for hash. Quick wash iso.

Good luck.


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Cold is not a problem. Add fan to move slow air and start taking leaves off day by day gradually. I have been drying in -2 to -8 (28-18 f) Celsius with no issues.. just takes longer.. after 2 weeks, paper bag it and take it inside if mold is showing. You must check daily as things can change quickly. I harvest a plant at a time. You should look the brown bag after 14-21 days. Use a hydrometer.
> 
> Harvested 16oz dry over 3 weeks (2 plants). No mold at all.
> 
> ...


thank you for reminding me i ran a box fan in that closet as its the only thing that will fit in the closet besides ..... brooms lol. its been awhile since i had to harvest (last September) so I'm getting back in the grove of things. Overall do you believe curing in cold is more beneficial for you than regular tried and true temps? I feel like with the regular method you losing a lot of terps and you'd think cold seems to preserve but that's not how science works


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 8, 2021)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> thank you for reminding me i ran a box fan in that closet as its the only thing that will fit in the closet besides ..... brooms lol. its been awhile since i had to harvest (last September) so I'm getting back in the grove of things. Overall do you believe curing in cold is more beneficial for you than regular tried and true temps? I feel like with the regular method you losing a lot of terps and you'd think cold seems to preserve but that's not how science works


Cold seems to preserve nicely. 

Fridge cardboard box is good too in cold. Place clothes drying rack inside or hang wire. Drying rack is easier to access if you have big box.

Lots of people doing the frost free freezer method with great success. Sublimation.. exhausts humid air ..frost free freezer.


----------



## Chenomac (Feb 11, 2021)

I just turned my lights off a2 hours ago ant the temp is 3.5 degrees and humidity is 63% . Its outsite in a tent inside an old wooden shed its - 1 outside. Could you pleasr help me am not shore if this is ok


----------



## Chenomac (Feb 11, 2021)

Nrk.cdn said:


> So it's been 5 days, temp avg is 0-4 Celsius (32-40f) with humidity starting at 75%. I went with mainly dry trim, but slowly trimming each day as i wanted to keep moisture/humidity below 70%. 2nd and 3rd day the humidity spiked due to drying of leaves with 85% humidity. I had oscillating fan on 24hrs. Forgot day 3 to turn fan on in shed, feared 90-100% humidity..nope..60%.. checked for mold.. none.. put fan back on and its steady at 64%. During winter harvest in outdoor rooms, probably better to wet trim if your area is humid like my area. Still have 5-10 days left for bigger bud. I am lucky as the strain has not much leaf mass so i am hoping final trimming will be easy.


How did you get on m8 amhavin same problem my tent is 0.3 degrees humidity is 63% lights been off for 2 hours. I got lights off now for 36 hours. Butidont no if this will mess my bud up


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 11, 2021)

I have dried my outdoor stuff in the cold almost every year and it works out just fine, if not better. It can take a while longer but that is a good thing in my experience. The finished product tastes great and it has had no negative effects that I have ever encountered. 
That being said, you want to avoid letting it freeze. And you should be a little more gentle in how you handle the plants as you break them down. When cold and dry the trichomes are much more brittle and can be broken off by the jostling.
I work over parchment paper when I remove the buds, I am gentle as I can be and there is still a decent amount of trichomes that end up on the paper.
So if it's possible you may want to bring the branches inside and allow them to warm up to room temperature, when you are ready to remove the buds from them. Good luck friend!


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 11, 2021)

Here's one plant hanging out in the garage in late November. We only heat the garage when we're out there. So it definitely gets cold.
All of my plants from the hoop house were washed and then hung the same way and turned out phenomenally. 
I should, in all fairness, admit that sometimes they were moved inside before they were completely dry and finished in the basement because another plant had been harvested and we needed the room. But the majority if not all of the drying, for each plant, was done out in the cold.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Feb 11, 2021)

My temps are very similar. Cold but not at the level of frozen bud. I am in a cold shed. If RH goes high ( beginning of dry cycle), add slow moving fan. I just finished trimming bud that hung for 21 days. No mold,tastes great, no smell issues in main house, it works super.

Just keep an eye on it. I dried 16oz this time. Best dry to date. Winter is the sweet spot for drying. My shed, i can see my breath as its cold.

JimmIP, looks great.


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 11, 2021)

Nrk.cdn said:


> My temps are very similar. Cold but not at the level of frozen bud. I am in a cold shed. If RH goes high ( beginning of dry cycle), add slow moving fan. I just finished trimming bud that hung for 21 days. No mold,tastes great, no smell issues in main house, it works super.
> 
> Just keep an eye on it. I dried 16oz this time. Best dry to date. Winter is the sweet spot for drying. My shed, i can see my breath as its cold.
> 
> JimmIP, looks great.View attachment 4822999


Thank you! That plant was the biggest one I have had the privilege of growing. Most of the others put out 4-5 lbs with one smaller plant giving up only 1.5 maybe 2. 

The one pictured went way beyond what everything else did though. And was dried, broken down and put away, while in the cold with zero issues of mold, mildew or worms. Sooo glad I have clones of her!


----------



## Chenomac (Feb 11, 2021)

JimmiP said:


> I have dried my outdoor stuff in the cold almost every year and it works out just fine, if not better. It can take a while longer but that is a good thing in my experience. The finished product tastes great and it has had no negative effects that I have ever encountered.
> That being said, you want to avoid letting it freeze. And you should be a little more gentle in how you handle the plants as you break them down. When cold and dry the trichomes are much more brittle and can be broken off by the jostling.
> I work over parchment paper when I remove the buds, I am gentle as I can be and there is still a decent amount of trichomes that end up on the paper.
> So if it's possible you may want to bring the branches inside and allow them to warm up to room temperature, when you are ready to remove the buds from them. Good luck friend!


Thank you very much that helps me out alot top man


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 11, 2021)

Chenomac said:


> Thank you very much that helps me out alot top man


You are very welcome friend!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Aug 14, 2021)

Nugget1234 said:


> I think you have to elaborate a little here... if I chucked the worlds best buds on planet Mercury, I’m not gonna end up with good weed... Regardless of quality at harvest, surely some kind of good process when it comes to drying and curing is good either way? You wouldn’t service your Porsche at a back street garage. You’d take it to a certified dealer... To me, it’s the same with bud, stick to a disciplined/controlled process at the end for consistent results, and tweak accordingly.
> The shit I said earlier isn’t stuff I have made up, it’s mostly regurgitated from a professor at a college who teaches horticulture and farming. And also happens to be a home pot grower. I’ll happily share his website with anyone who wants it...


i'd like his website please. 60 yrs old and always the student. hell over the years i've leaned about quite a few pot related methods that i have no intention of doing lol. but it's like i would get slivers of useful 411 regardless. when that's not happening i simply leave that thread.


----------



## dank'd (Oct 23, 2021)

excited to try the mini fridge lotus cure mentioned by Sucassa on page 2(!) will be using oven bags


----------



## SensibleSensimilla (Dec 17, 2021)

dank'd said:


> excited to try the mini fridge lotus cure mentioned by Sucassa on page 2(!) will be using oven bags


How did this work out for you? Seems oven bags would trap too much moisture. Better off with brown/craft paper bags or cardboard boxes.


----------



## dank'd (Dec 18, 2021)

SensibleSensimilla said:


> How did this work out for you? Seems oven bags would trap too much moisture. Better off with brown/craft paper bags or cardboard boxes.


will be in the spring when i harvest. was going to keep the turkey bags open though, maybe put an rh meter in a few to see how open/closed to keep them


----------



## HGCC (Dec 18, 2021)

Tht_Blk_Guy27 said:


> Weather in my corner of Oklahoma is 28 degrees rn and I'm currently drying in a broom closet right now so I have no insulation. I might add that I live in a house that isn't completely insulated (hunting cabin converted into house) so I'm wondering if the colder temps would hinder my cure. I'm still keeping 50%Rh but the temps concern me just a little bit


I think the really cold temps don't necessarily hurt, they make it take longer to dry for sure, but I have never had mold type issues pop up due to cold weather. *watch for extreme fluctuations though.

I dry out in my garage and during the winter it's probably around 40 or 50, RH is low here. I just wait till the buds feel dry on the outside (if you can stick them outside for a few hours on warm sunny days that helps), do a quick final trim and then into jars/paper bags; going between the bags and jars until it gets to where it should be and then into jars. It's more shuffling back and forth than I would like, but I would rather take it early.


----------

